# Pascal Blaise 1623-1662



## Mayflower (Mar 30, 2005)

Has anyone of you ever read something of him ? I know he was from origen roman catholic, but are his works (like pensees) worthy to read ?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 30, 2005)

There are a number of threads about Pascal and Jansenism in the PB "archives." For my own part, recognizing his Jansenism, I nevertheless find his theological, spiritual and philosophical writings to be _par excellence_. His _Pensees_ is one of the most powerful devotional works ever written, In my humble opinion.

Pascal Quotes

Pascal

Jansenists

[Edited on 3-30-2005 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## Mayflower (Mar 30, 2005)

Thanks Andrew! Do you knew if Pensees is transelated in english, and if so, were i can order that ?


----------



## Mayflower (Mar 30, 2005)

I just ordered pensees in Dutch (gedachten), iam looking foreward. Did he also wrote a theological work, or is pensees a (devotionel) theological work ?

And which works of him, are more worth to read ?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 30, 2005)

You're welcome. Pensees is available in English at Amazon.com. His other major work is the Provincial Letters. Both can be read online in English at this site. Hope this helps!


----------



## turmeric (Mar 30, 2005)

For a critique of the Jesuits his Provincial Letter are interesting. He talks a lot about irresistible grace, although he doesn't call it that.


----------



## Mayflower (Apr 6, 2005)

Dear Andrew,

Do you know if the next work of Pascal is aviable ? :
* Various works on theology and in defense of Jansenism 

Do you also read Antoine Arnauld (1612-1694) " The Art of Thinking" ? If so what do you think, i only know that Pascal was influence by him.


----------



## turmeric (Apr 6, 2005)

Where on earth did you find Artaud?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 6, 2005)

I don't know about the Pascal work that you cited, and I must confess ignorance about Antoine Artaud, but I found this article about him enlightening.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 18, 2005)

Blaise Pascal died on August 19, 1662.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 18, 2006)




----------

